# Windows 8 apps open then close



## daverepair (Jan 12, 2012)

I just completed a virus and malware removal session over in that forum. The computer is working great except that when I open games or music or camera they open then close and put an icon at the bottom of the screen. I use desk top view. The only game loaded is Microsoft solitare I have never used music or camera.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A8-4500M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 16 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3530 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7640G, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 454501 MB, Free - 312296 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, VA50_CM
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## daverepair (Jan 12, 2012)

Any thoughts


----------



## daverepair (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone? Am I in the right forum for this problem.


----------



## daverepair (Jan 12, 2012)

Any help?


----------



## daverepair (Jan 12, 2012)

Should I post this somewhere else??????


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What happens if you were to click on that icon in the lower right corner?


----------



## daverepair (Jan 12, 2012)

Lower right corner of which page or what.


----------



## daverepair (Jan 12, 2012)

Do you mean the icon that appears in the tray of the app I am trying to open. If so clicking it just trys to open the app. The app logo appears on the screen for a second then collapses back to the icon.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Have you wound the UAC down to minimum, perhaps?


----------



## daverepair (Jan 12, 2012)

Uac ???


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

User Account Control. I guess if you are not familiar with it, then you have not reset it from its defaults. But have a look.
Control Panel - User accounts. - - Last item "Change User Account Settings"


----------



## daverepair (Jan 12, 2012)

I did not see anything out of sorts


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Not Change User Account but User Account Control
Please see my screenshot
click as indicated on the arrow and ensure it is then on the window that open set to default


----------



## daverepair (Jan 12, 2012)

It was set to the default setting


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok.

This is what MS offer for the problem.

I presume you are signed in with a MS Live account, and the OS is correctly activated? These steps are essential. Signing in with the built in Admin account can cause the problem you are experiencing.

Screen resoltion should be 1024 x 768 minimum.

Ensure your Firewall is running. In many cases, if a third party firewall or anti virus program is installed, it will disable the MS firewall. This must be running.

Finally, try, from a command prompt, running the command *sfc scannow*. This will take a little while, but may fix any corrupted files it may find.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If the system file check on 
sfc /scannow

finds corrupt files that it reports cannot be repaired, then run a Deployment Imaging Servicing cmd

that is back on a cmd prompt with admin rights - copy and paste this cmd

* Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

it will take sometime to complete.
All being well it will report that the health is restored.

If it does that REBOOT and then go back and run an system file check again
sfc /scannow

hopefully that will now report all files in correct place and no violations found

If so REBOOT then go to Windows Update and check for updates as some of the files that are repaired or replaced on the DISM cmd are then requiring of windows updates.

The see if the problem is fixed.


----------



## daverepair (Jan 12, 2012)

I did all that. The second scan said all is well. I still can't open the store.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry please clarify which second scan and what AV program do you use please - I see from your system spec that Windows defender is shown - the fact it is shown as disabled is a glitch in our system spec utility - but that does not mean that it is the only AV in use


----------



## daverepair (Jan 12, 2012)

I ran sfc /scannow twice like it said. I use windows defender. Tried turning it off didn't help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try the dism cmd please


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I would suggest, if you wish to have the problem solved (if that proves possible), then you should study the questions being asked and answer more precisely and also, follow those instructions. 
In your first post , tas Macboat master remarks, you state that you have Windows Defender Disabled. Yet, in post #19, you say you tried turning it off??

However, I have only just noticed that you have an edition of Norton installed. This program is notorious for producing the problem you have. I would suggest that, in the first instance, you totally disable norton and then, try and re enable the MS Firewall and Windows defender. This could be you only problem.
Should that work, and if you wish it, it may then be neccessary to uninstall Norton.


----------



## daverepair (Jan 12, 2012)

Norton was un-installed a while back. I checked for it in programs and it is not there. I have enabled and disabled Defender while trouble shooting this problem. It is currently enabled.


----------



## daverepair (Jan 12, 2012)

I ran the Norton uninstall tool to make sure it is gone.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

O=k. Well, the possibilities seem to be exhausted. Maybe Macboat master has another suggestion, but all I can now suggest is a reinstall.


----------



## daverepair (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you for your time


----------



## daverepair (Jan 12, 2012)

Macboatmaster I did everything in post #16 including that. Should I do that again?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No there is no point in doing it again
If the first sfc reported errors and the DISM reported health restored and the second sfc the reported all files in correct place and no violations found - then that is not the cause


You say you use desktop view = is that some third party tool please


Are you certain that the three mentioned are the only tiles that will not stay open


----------



## daverepair (Jan 12, 2012)

When i first got this computer i did not like the windows 8 tiles screen. I set it up to look like window 7 with a more traditional home screen. I have no idea how i did it, I think it was some settings that i got from a tips and tricks article. I have had it that way since day 1. 
I tried all the apps that I never use and the following ones do not open. I get the first screen then back to my desk top. I will put up a screenshot of my desctop
Skype
Maps
Finance
video
Music
Acer Explorer
Netflix
7 Digital
Kindle
Cha Cha
Acer crystal Eye
Ebay


----------



## daverepair (Jan 12, 2012)

my desktop


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

That is a pretty busy desktop view!!
I use a couple myself, but the desktop is a little less cluttered.

I cannot see, however, how it could be a part of your problem. The desktop view is used by the majority, from what I read.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Reading some of the logs on the topic in Malware there is mention of Optimizer Pro - is this something you installed - either intentionally or by not noticing that it was offered with some free download

There is also mention of Spyhunter
http://www.enigmasoftware.com/products/spyhunter/

not shown on the Engima website as suitable for 8.1

I do not unfortunately know cause of the problem you have - what I do know beyond doubt and it may be of assistance to you in the future, is that Windows 8 - 8.1 do NOT run well with many third party programs that have the ability to change system settings etc.

For just one example there is ample evidence that third party defrag tools can actually damage the file system.
Many third party AV programs certainly adversely effect the ability to use the Store as Microsoft intended.

What I suggest you do is to establish another user account - load up on that account the items that will not open on this one. See if they then open.

Personally and of course it is your choice I would stay well away from lots of the programs and utilities you have

You also have McAfee security scan it appears - normally offered as an OPT out with other software


----------

